# URGENT Rehoming Needed



## LadySequia (May 8, 2013)

I am devastated to be having to do this but I must find homes for my 5 rabbits, which there are 2 sets of bonded rabbits. 
I have until May 30, 2013 to rehome them or my occupancy will be terminated. I live in an accessible unit and they are very difficult to come by often having a 7+ year wait list. As much as I do not want to see them go, I also do not want to lose my home. I also have my son who has Asperger&#8217;s Syndrome to think about.

In *Kitchener, Ontario, Canada*

Here is their info:
All bunnies are spayed and neutered.

*Bugsy is bonded with Benji*

_Bugsy will be 6 (June 11, 2007)
Benji just turned 7 (April 9, 2006_

Benji is very laid back. Loves pets. He has one eye which was removed due to EC and lack of care from original owners. He has adapted very well. He loves getting attention and gets along with my cats and dog.
Bugsy was abused and neglected from original owners but is very loving now. Occasionally you can pick her up but she loves getting pets behind the ears. 
Bugsy will often run around doing her binkies. She just loves having her free roam time where she tears around the house!

*Pepper is bonded with Buster*

_Pepper is 5 (January 4, 2008)
Buster will be 5 (November 20, 2008)_

Pepper is very lovable and will lap up attention. She is a white and grey lion head. She will let you know when she wants your attention and is ready for her free range time outside her condo!
Buster has cataracts in both eyes but is doing well. He is not really one for a lot of attention but is very bonded to Pepper.


*Buddy*

_Buddy will be 9 (October 16, 2004)_

Buddy came to me from Los Angeles very ill with stasis. We were not sure if he was going to pull through. With him being so sick, I had to give him needles 3 times daily and force fed him. He is now very healthy but has attitude! He is very independent and will come to you when he wants something, especially for treats and stay by you. He does love playing with the cats and is bonded with my service dog!

They all have a variety of greens and unlimited Oxbow Timothy Hay and well as ¼ cup each of Oxbow Essentials Rabbit Pellets Plus their water bottles.

Please contact me at [email protected]

:Canada small:


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 8, 2013)

Omg I wish you the best of luck! Is there a rabbit rescue that can help you advertise them?? My experience here with the rescue is that bonded pairs are extremely hard to home so you might need a bit of extra help on your pairs. *fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2013)

Too far for us--keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 8, 2013)

They are all very gorgeous, I am sending prayers your way!


----------



## LadySequia (May 8, 2013)

I have been trying rescue across Ontario, Canada and the US... no luck
Buddy actually came from LA!
They are being advertised everywhere!


----------



## LadySequia (May 9, 2013)

I need many, many prayers. I am starting to worry.


----------



## LadySequia (May 31, 2013)

Homes have been found. We do have a transportation fund going on to help with gas as they are going to Florida (leaving June 6th)
Here is the link to all the info:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Journey-of-Buddy-and-Friends/145121642200924?ref=ts&fref=ts#


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you found them a home in time and get to keep your house.


----------

